# High dose folic acid is working for me !



## alex70 (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi everyone,
I just wanted to share my experience with vitamin B9 at high dose, also known as folic acid.
I tried so much meds and supplements to overcome my social anxiety, nothing really worked so much, or just a few days. I decided to give a try to a SSRI, prozac because it is cheap, and it helped quite a bit.

One month ago I decided to do some researches about vitamin B's and I was surprised to read that people with nervous disorders need them at high dose.

I read that vitamin B9 (folic acid) may enhance the effect of any SSRI's. And yeah, completely true ! I ordered some cheap generic vitamin B9 as 5Mg tablets, then from the first 3 days I saw my condition greatly improving ! It really enhanced the positive effects I got from my prozac, I felt really more relaxed, more confident, and the most important, a big improvement in my level of energy.

I also tried vitamin B1 and B2, they gave some good help with my self confidence, but folic acid was the one which changed my life. I eat the B9 tabs two times a day, in the morning and at the end of the afternoon. It's about 10mg a day and I never had any troubles, just positive effects.

I really don't understand why there is not a thread talking about folic acid in the supplement section of the forum. Maybe it may not work for some people, but since it can be a serious help for some others, why not ? Also it's quite cheap ...


----------



## Star241 (Jun 12, 2015)

So glad that it is working for you!

http://www.healthaliciousness.com/articles/foods-high-in-folate-vitamin-B9.php

Try eating these foods, too. It's better to take natural forms because you get the benefit of the host of other stuff that they give you! But the choice is yours

ATB,

Joe


----------



## alex70 (Dec 15, 2012)

Thx for the reply Joe. I also eat healthy a lot, I guess it gives me a better mental. I wish I can get 10mg of B9 just by eating healthy but that's impossible. We, people with anxiety disorder, need to eat vitamin a lot more than normal people. I use to eat 500mg of vitamin C many times in the day, I think it helps my energy. But seriously folic acid is the key for me right now. I guess it does the job by enhancing my ssri ?


----------



## Venomwave (Sep 7, 2014)

Thanks a lot for this man. I have a whole bottle full of vitamin b complex which have all the different vitamins and I have noticed that they do have some positive effects mentally. I will take them often from now on.


----------



## Vividly (Aug 11, 2014)

I've noticed the same. I thought folic acid was specifically for skin, so i decided to take it. 

I smoke marijuana and 50% of the time i get super anxiety. I started taking folic acid, and it literally depleted that feeling 90% of the time. I've taken vitamin b6 and b complex and nothing really did justice like folic.


----------

